# The Walking Dead (SPOILERS! do not read if you are not current)



## ames

So is the Governor leading the walkers to the Prison? Are they just getting more violent and can sense humans more because they no longer need to bite to infect someone? Is it like a virus that also killed the pig and the kid in the prison who died? Did the virus kill him and now he is turning? Or did he die of natural causes and is just turning because that's what happens when you die?

I still hate Carl. blah 

thoughts anyone?


----------



## redog

I was really hoping one of the little girls would punch Carl in the mouth. Maybe next week.


----------



## Carriana

I thought we were going to see some zombie livestock this week. It almost seems that the virus is mutating. Or maybe it's only able to infect animals without turning them but the meat can infect people with weakened immune systems? 

Also I think maybe the excessive walkers are there because now there is only one primary human survivor camp in the area and they are all drawn to it.


----------



## ames

fingers crossed for next week lol 

Saw this it seemed to fit "Everyone is competent. The biggest problem with The Walking Dead’s characters is that they were so self-defeating, it was hard to get concerned about them dying when you felt so many of them deserved it. But now that they’re working together and making good decisions, it’s actually going to be scary and/or sad when things go to hell. "

everyone but CARL! lol


----------



## ~Missy~

In one preview it showed someone in the prison was feeding the Walkers rats...and that's what is drawing them to the fence.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah I saw the kids throwing something at them..they should be killng them. WTF. Where did all the kids from? I am lost ..sorta.*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I missed the 1st 10 mins too*


----------



## Carriana

The folks from town moved into the prison after the governor killed about thirty or so of them in a field in the second to last episode of last season. That's where the kids are from


----------



## ~StangChick~

*OK yeah I saw that last season....my friend at work filled me in too. TY LOL*


----------



## hashbrown

That kid wanted to shake Daryl's hand and Daryl licked the food off his fingers just before he shook that kid's hand. Then the kid went on preparing food. Maybe some virus that Daryl was carrying, but not having any symptoms. It happens...Typhoid Mary for example. Just putting it out there


----------



## BullyGal

ugh, this episode was so difficult to watch. If I want to watch it "live" then I have to go to my mom's, but omg never again. She was like a glass or 2 of wine in and every 30 seconds was "Who's that person?", "Where'd that pig come from?" "Why is that lady so dirty?" "What's wrong with that kid?"

Anywho, I definitely think that the Virus has either modified completely, or at least attached itself to an already existing virus that likes to spread in filthy conditions. Or it takes advantage of weakened immune systems.

All I know is, when they start adding new characters, you wonder which are going to die first lol.


----------



## pookie!

I was hoping for a zombie pig too! The BF said "noooo there wont be any zombie pigs" but I am still holding out hope, cuz what was up with the LIVE but sickly looking hog layed out that creepy The Ring looking chick had in the woods?? Im thinking mutation or something..

oh and if you miss the episodes or miss parts this website allows you to watch them FOR FREE, this is how we have been watching all the seasons and the most recent episode, they sometimes have them up that night, more often than not with this show Project Free TV :: The Walking Dead


----------



## pookie!

Oh and did anyone notice they kept showing the weird walker with the funny eyes...?? I think they showed him twice and then when the kid turned they focused on his eyes too..


----------



## ames

BullyGal said:


> ugh, this episode was so difficult to watch. If I want to watch it "live" then I have to go to my mom's, but omg never again. She was like a glass or 2 of wine in and every 30 seconds was "Who's that person?", "Where'd that pig come from?" "Why is that lady so dirty?" "What's wrong with that kid?"
> 
> Anywho, I definitely think that the Virus has either modified completely, or at least attached itself to an already existing virus that likes to spread in filthy conditions. Or it takes advantage of weakened immune systems.
> 
> All I know is, when they start adding new characters, you wonder which are going to die first lol.


bahahahaha thats a riot about your mom, must have been annoying when you were there but good for her for trying to pay attention at least lol and soo true too bad its not gonna be Carl... lol



pookie! said:


> I was hoping for a zombie pig too! The BF said "noooo there wont be any zombie pigs" but I am still holding out hope, cuz what was up with the LIVE but sickly looking hog layed out that creepy The Ring looking chick had in the woods?? Im thinking mutation or something..
> 
> oh and if you miss the episodes or miss parts this website allows you to watch them FOR FREE, this is how we have been watching all the seasons and the most recent episode, they sometimes have them up that night, more often than not with this show Project Free TV :: The Walking Dead





pookie! said:


> Oh and did anyone notice they kept showing the weird walker with the funny eyes...?? I think they showed him twice and then when the kid turned they focused on his eyes too..


Poor Zombie pig, they gonna eat that or what!? I was wondering if it was dirty chick's husbands top half or head like the Governor kept, but yeah maybe it is a mutation. I did wander about the eyes good point on that. Totally have to rewatch lol


----------



## ames

Soooooooo glad they have not lost the prison, yet anyway. But oh the poor Piggy's! (oh wait grammer nazi is it piggies?)


----------



## hashbrown

So.... the walkers sick or what?


----------



## Carriana

Dammit Amy. It's piggies


----------



## Carriana

hashbrown said:


> So.... the walkers sick or what?


I'd say that is an understatement lmfao.


----------



## hashbrown

Carriana said:


> I'd say that is an understatement lmfao.


No from the pigs......and what do you think Rick traded his man card for....maybe a cute little pair of Mary Janes?


----------



## Carriana

hashbrown said:


> No from the pigs......and what do you think Rick traded his man card for....maybe a cute little pair of Mary Janes?


A pair of overalls and a plow maybe


----------



## ames

Carriana said:


> Dammit Amy. It's piggies


I KNEW it, I was gonna just do pippies but figured I should just double checking with you! lol

shit Rick is BACK he said fuck being a farmer and give me my crowbar!! I love how Daryls smile was like HELL FUCKING YEAH I will go get the truck welcome back bossman!!

I think the disease mutated and I am waiting for the birds to start dying. Birds and pigs are always the first to get sick, aren't they? I eyes have something. I am starting to think some people are carriers and some are immune.

Who burned the bodies??? Was it Carl!? hahahahaha I am always trying to blame poor Carl. Glad he got rid of the stupid sheriff hat though. and if he has his gun back now he gonna put the hat back on too? blah


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Like 14 people were killed last episode..lots of zombie head bashing. Was great.*


----------



## Rudy4747

Didnt get what he was all sad bout while throughing the pigs out? Any how who is feeding them walkers to get them to pile up on the fence that what I wanna know?


----------



## ames

I say Carol or the black dude from episode one who got caught under the bookcase and was rescued before the white dude was killed are feeding the walkers rats. Why have they not secured the fence better instead of farming! lol drag a bunch of fallen trees over to block the fence line boulders SOMETHING!

next week IT IS ON!!!!!!!


----------



## BullyGal

Rudy4747 said:


> Didnt get what he was all sad bout while throughing the pigs out? Any how who is feeding them walkers to get them to pile up on the fence that what I wanna know?


Ugh that bothered me. Suck it up they are just pigs.



ames said:


> I say Carol or the black dude from episode one who got caught under the bookcase and was rescued before the white dude was killed are feeding the walkers rats. Why have they not secured the fence better instead of farming! lol drag a bunch of fallen trees over to block the fence line boulders SOMETHING!
> 
> next week IT IS ON!!!!!!!
> The Walking Dead 4x03 Sneak Peek #2 | "Isolation" [HD]. - YouTube


That's a lot of zombies...


----------



## ames

BullyGal said:


> That's a lot of zombies...


7,500 apparently lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~Missy~

Rudy4747 said:


> Didnt get what he was all sad bout while throughing the pigs out? Any how who is feeding them walkers to get them to pile up on the fence that what I wanna know?


I think it was because he really wanted some bacon!


----------



## ~StangChick~

*So Rick got all crazy and beat down big black boy. SEXY! Carol burned the bodies so nonchalantly. Can't say I blame her. They were doomed anyways. A herd of Zombies blocks the road and they get stuck in the zombie bodies..so cool.

Anyone watch Talking Dead after? Marilyn Manson makes no sense.LOL*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Oh and so Glenn is sick now? And now Hershel since he got coughed blood on? *


----------



## pookie!

~Missy~ said:


> I think it was because he really wanted some bacon!


Can you really blame them?


----------



## BullyGal

~StangChick~ said:


> *So Rick got all crazy and beat down big black boy. SEXY! Carol burned the bodies so nonchalantly. Can't say I blame her. They were doomed anyways. A herd of Zombies blocks the road and they get stuck in the zombie bodies..so cool.
> 
> Anyone watch Talking Dead after? Marilyn Manson makes no sense.LOL*


I love Marilyn Mason! How he just randomly says "Activia" because Carol reminds him of Jamie Lee lol.


----------



## pookie!

LOL thats all I think of her as too when I watch the show, that she is just going to randomly plug Activia


----------



## ames

I haven't seen talking dead yet, I don't think Hershel is guaranteed to get it just from the blood, but he probably will. I don't think they can kill off all the ones who have it now, so they gotta save them somehow. But just like not all humans get every sickness, some are immune, I think maybe Hershel might also be immune like Daryl. 

Tyreese is gonna freak the fuck out on Carol when he finds out! How did he not get bit? I dont buy that shit he was all casual and shit, he was trying to get killed.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah death wish for Tyreese.*


----------



## pookie!

I wonder if he did get bit.. for a second I was thinking "do these zombies just not want to get him"


----------



## ames

Maybe he is also immune and the zombies can't smell the immune people to bite them?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~Missy~

pookie! said:


> Can you really blame them?


Heck no! It's bacon, after all!


----------



## ~Missy~

I hope they kill Carol....I've been ready for her to go for sooooooooo long!!! I was so happy when they made it look like she had died in a previous season. When Darryl found her I was pissed! LOL


----------



## pookie!

Aww you dont like her? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Carol has a good head on her shoulders, hell she lived this long. I thought she was gonna get it when she was messin with that hose. *


----------



## pookie!

I like her, I still want her and Daryl to bang.. or Daryl and Michonne...


----------



## ames

pookie! said:


> I like her, I still want her and Daryl to bang.. or Daryl and Michonne...


me too!! hahahahaha

Michonne is too caught up in her daemons, Carol, she is moving on up loving have her own voice


----------



## ~Missy~

pookie! said:


> Aww you dont like her? lol


Not at all....I did in the first season. But all that crying over her kid just started to make my skin crawl. And now I can't stand to hear her voice. lol


----------



## pookie!

LOL yea the kid thing kind of irked me.. I mean gtf over it.. I know its your kid but be real.. you are surrounded by zombies..


----------



## ~Missy~

Exactly! She acted like she was the only one who lost someone! lol


----------



## Artermix

Glen is gonna die. The actor is going to work on different show. I am not quite sure they are going to have him dead of flu bug.

I wish Carl would die. I never liked him. AND now he is even more rubbing me off wrong way.

Hershel I don't think is going to die, old people sometimes are more immune to certain flu bug. Cancer also does not grow fast in older people cuz their cells do not regenerate as fast.

The radio transmission....ok the writer in Talking Dead almost gave it away. I want to bet is the governor come back, he might be very well the one launching the radio transmission...it will drag to the last episode of this season.



> Originally Posted by ~StangChick~
> So Rick got all crazy and beat down big black boy. SEXY! Carol burned the bodies so nonchalantly. Can't say I blame her. They were doomed anyways. A herd of Zombies blocks the road and they get stuck in the zombie bodies..so cool.
> 
> Anyone watch Talking Dead after? Marilyn Manson makes no sense.LOL


A. I though Marilyn Manson made perfect sense. The best point he brought up was how Walking Dead changed horror movies history....so true...anything you watch movies wise is crap. Unless is original Asian horror films....
B. Love Carol, finally somebody does whatever they want. 
C.They should have had a 4X4....what's up with all the zombies wave?

I don't think Tyreese is going to find out about Carol. It would make the plot too predictable IMO. And who is going to tell him?? Rick? Nahh....the only snitch is Carl.....reason why he gotta die...


----------



## pookie!

I for some reason keep waiting for her to lez out.. I mean she had the hair cut down for it..


----------



## okcdogman

yeah that was cold how she killed and burned those people. dirty bitch i hope she gets ate up.


----------



## pookie!

Artermix said:


> Glen is gonna die. The actor is going to work on different show. I am not quite sure they are going to have him dead of flu bug.
> 
> I wish Carl would die. I never liked him. AND now he is even more rubbing me off wrong way.
> 
> Hershel I don't think is going to die, old people sometimes are more immune to certain flu bug. Cancer also does not grow fast in older people cuz their cells do not regenerate as fast.
> 
> The radio transmission....ok the writer in Talking Dead almost gave it away. I want to bet is the governor come back, he might be very well the one launching the radio transmission...it will drag to the last episode of this season.
> 
> A. I though Marilyn Manson made perfect sense. The best point he brought up was how Walking Dead changed horror movies history....so true...anything you watch movies wise is crap. Unless is original Asian horror films....
> B. Love Carol, finally somebody does whatever they want.
> C.They should have had a 4X4....what's up with all the zombies wave?


Oh noe.. Glen cant die.. who is going to hit that girl with the horribly fake southern accent?????

Carl cant die. I am excited to see how he "grows up" because I havnt read the comics but I hear he turns out to be quite the badass since he is growing up in the apocalypse world. He does piss me off and I wish Rick would slap the shit out of him lol we may be surrounded by zombies but gawt'dammit boy you gonna lissen to me!!!

What if Hershel has already been exposed to that or something similar, I mean he is a vet after all..........

YES!!! God youd think theyd find a lifted truck or something LOL


----------



## Artermix

pookie! said:


> I for some reason keep waiting for her to lez out.. I mean she had the hair cut down for it..


:rofl: I think she looks really good in this season. She has gray hair but no wrinkles on her face. Different hair color will make her look so much younger. 
They changed the hair style.

This is a big flaw of the show....you would think that people would show more run down look and various hairstyle changes as well due to a lack of grooming.

And the smell of death all around...those zombies go to be super smelling...I mean think of a carcass of possum how much it smell.....


----------



## Artermix

pookie! said:


> Oh noe.. Glen cant die.. who is going to hit that girl with the horribly fake southern accent?????


Pleaz!!! so sick and tired of their love story. But that's why Shane die as well...cuz he got job in other show. Maybe she will die too??

Two main characters will die this episode.


----------



## pookie!

Artermix said:


> :rofl: I think she looks really good in this season. She has gray hair but no wrinkles on her face. Different hair color will make her look so much younger.
> They changed the hair style.
> 
> This is a big flaw of the show....you would think that people would show more run down look and various hairstyle changes as well due to a lack of grooming.
> 
> And the smell of death all around...those zombies go to be super smelling...I mean think of a carcass of possum how much it smell.....


I dig the older lady with super short hair look, Ive always wanted to shave my head but Im scared LOL, maybe one day.

That and the grass being cut all neat and proper in some areas lol



Artermix said:


> Pleaz!!! so sick and tired of their love story. But that's why Shane die as well...cuz he got job in other show. Maybe she will die too??
> 
> Two main characters will die this episode.


LOL the BF and I always make horrible jokes when they show them together, none of which I will post here for fear of looking like a racist LOL 

Im glad Shane died, couldnt stand his dumbass and what ever happened to whats her face, the blonde one.. or do we not know?


----------



## Artermix

pookie! Ive always wanted to shave my head but Im scared LOL said:


> Scared of what?? It grows back ya know.....too funny. Women freak out when they go to the hairdresser and they gesture-size with fingers the amount to be chopped....like someone is gonna notice 1 to 5 inches....I had mine shaved in back with design too.
> 
> And another thing....
> Nobody ever uses flame throwers in zombies shows.Why?


----------



## pookie!

What if I have a funny shaped head or something? Like lumpy or gross, then I wont have any hair to cover it up! Lol

Yea I just chop all willy nilly when I cut my hair lol









Thats why. Flame throwers wont kill them and then you have a bunch of zombies on fire running around. Its a terrible idea.


----------



## Artermix

Nah...the fire won't burn forever. Laser too a great idea.


----------



## pookie!

but still its not going to kill a zombie and you could end up burning stuff you need down


----------



## Artermix

pookie! said:


> but still its not going to kill a zombie and you could end up burning stuff you need down


Why not? Doesn't fire eventually burn the brain? I mean in cremated bodies there is nothing left. AND this is the reasons in nazi Germany they used crematory ovens to disposed of the bodies. 
That aside I would think just for sanitary reasons once killed the zombies anyway you wanna clear up with flame thrower. 
That is what they did during the Bubonic Plague in Europe, they would just burn every thing to try to avoid major contamination. Well, they failed some...but that was a way to control diseases too.


----------



## pookie!

Do you know how hot and long a fire has to burn to cremate a human? No flame thrower or most man made fires could do that. 

Youd have to cook them for a looooong time at very high heat. Lots of fuel would be needed.


----------



## Artermix

pookie! said:


> Do you know how hot and long a fire has to burn to cremate a human? No flame thrower or most man made fires could do that.
> 
> Youd have to cook them for a looooong time at very high heat. Lots of fuel would be needed.


1400 to 1800 degrees. Takes about 2 hrs to 2.5 hrs. A flamethrower has 2000 degrees of heat. I would use em to clean off the dead zombie as well. 
Yes it will take some energy. Only military use them. It will definitely slow them down. So perhaps in larger scale could be used more efficiently?
However this discussion is based only on supposition since nobody has ever flame-throw a living dead. Right?


----------



## pookie!

But how much fuel does the flame thrower have to keep that constant heat.. because it has to be constant.. I dont think Id be wanting to use all that fuel on burning zombies.. 

Well of course no one has, but if you watch any kind of crime/murder shows you see people attempting to burn bodies all the time and failing miserably.


----------



## BullyGal

pookie! said:


> Oh noe.. Glen cant die.. who is going to hit that girl with the horribly fake southern accent?????
> 
> YES!!! God youd think theyd find a lifted truck or something LOL


Oh my god, every time she opens her mouth I just want to tell her to shut up. Although, Georgia can have some atrocious accents lol. Half they time they sound like fake ones.

And they have a big ol Ram! Why didn't they take that? Why did they cram 4 people into a friggin Charger?! Oh, so they could have the dramatic escape the mega-herd scenes lol.


----------



## Rudy4747

Haha yep I would be monster trucking all over every where I went!


----------



## pookie!

Yea I suppose if they always used common sense what fun would the show be LOL


----------



## ~Missy~

BullyGal said:


> Oh my god, every time she opens her mouth I just want to tell her to shut up. Although, Georgia can have some atrocious accents lol. Half they time they sound like fake ones.


Hey now, ain't nothin' wrong with my accent!


----------



## ~Missy~

So.............no more Carol?????

Or, do y'all think they will wrap a story around her being on her own?


----------



## ames

Who has that fake southern accent?thy all sound just like regular accent. You talking about Maggie? I love et accent the vet how hilarious if it's fake lol

And yeah I don't think carol is out of the show for good. I know some of y'all would be glad lol but I think she gets back to them somehow. Kids gonna be pissed she is MIA. Wonder if Rick is gonna tell people. And she is listed on IMDB in the episodes so she will be around for some bit at least.

What was up with dude ready to kill for some whiskey. WTF relax. Thought he had the drugs so fucked up he played it off

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## back2basics

I think she's (Carol) standing around the fire in the pray for the dead teaser


----------



## hashbrown

Maggie is too hawt for Glenn!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> Maggie is too hawt for Glenn!


Glass house hash, glass house. lol


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Glass house hash, glass house. lol


:clap::clap: I would tie Glenn's ass up in the woods.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> :clap::clap: I would tie Glenn's ass up in the woods.


Some of us more "weathered" gentlemen have to resort to violence and brut shows of manliness to get the girl.... thats how I got my last 2.


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Some of us more "weathered" gentlemen have to resort to violence and brut shows of manliness to get the girl.... thats how I got my last 2.


I didn't know there was any other way.....


----------



## ames

Kinda sad about Hershel but Rick was acting like such a bitch! An getting his ass kicked!! The little kids are awesome. Could the baby be with them and the bus? Glad Carl finally acted human he was really pissing me off! February is a long way off.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames

Oh what did tyrese find? I was in the kitchen and got sidetracked and didn't rewind when the collision went off. Was it a hole to outside?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well that episode was jam packed with excitment.
I'm missed a few parts though I think.
Is Hershel dead?
I saw the Govoner get it.


----------



## pookie!

Yes Hershel is dead as is the Governor. Hershel got his noggin lopped off, which sucks cuz I liked him.


----------



## Ebar

Wtf?!!! Nooo I liked hershel was a bit of a softy but meh I liked him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Damn that dude totally deserved his ass being handed to him. I couldn't deal with having to claim everything though. And yay for Glenn and Maggie. And why did no one care now the virus started!! Wtf.

So is Terminus crazy? Or better than Woodbury and not craziness? Should we make a pole lol.

I hope Beth is ok. And Daryl finds out what happened.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Carriana

I think maybe cannibals...


----------



## ames

Carriana said:


> I think maybe cannibals...


Ooooooo that would be horrible lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Black Rabbit

Carriana said:


> I think maybe cannibals...


Dude I was thinking that too! There's definitely something up with that place. It sucks that it's almost over, again. Lol


----------



## Carriana

Yup, just think about it, sanctuary for all? In the zombie apocalypse? Sounds a little too good to be true. But it would keep a steady stream of "livestock" coming to their door, wouldn't it?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh man, I hope we don't loose anymore of the original characters. I was like AW DAMN! When the killed off the girls. That was pretty sad, just look at the flowers.


----------



## Carriana

I was sad about the younger sister but crazy bish had to go!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea, the little one was my favorite.


----------



## ames

Right Lizzie was crazy and needed to go lol knew it was her crazy ass feeding them walkers at the prison. I did think she killed Karen and dude though and carol covered up for her. Oh well wrong on that lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Raiderblue

They are in fact cannibals. The comic books spoil it all lol


----------



## hashbrown

Raiderblue said:


> They are in fact cannibals. The comic books spoil it all lol


I don't know about the whole cannibal deal, but I do know a trap when I see one.


----------



## Raiderblue

Yea it's really fishy. This isn't the last season is it??


----------



## ~StangChick~

I hope not ...I'm addicted to WD.


----------



## hashbrown

Raiderblue said:


> Yea it's really fishy. This isn't the last season is it??


Hope not!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiderblue

The only tv series I've ever liked more than walking dead. Sons of anarchy


----------



## Carriana

Raiderblue said:


> The only tv series I've ever liked more than walking dead. Sons of anarchy


My husband and I are hooked on SoA too. Our new pup was named for our favorite character, Opie


----------



## Raiderblue

Carriana said:


> My husband and I are hooked on SoA too. Our new pup was named for our favorite character, Opie


Opie was my favorite too : ( r.i.p. ... I almost named my dog jax lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Jax mmm mmm...haha


----------



## Carriana

Raiderblue said:


> Opie was my favorite too : ( r.i.p. ... I almost named my dog jax lol


We actually went back and forth between Opie and Jax, we obviously settled on Opie.



~StangChick~ said:


> Jax mmm mmm...haha


I wish he'd cut his hair again, we looked effing hot fresh outta the clink!


----------



## ames

I tried watching sons but couldn't get past Peg Bundy being a doche bag nozzle. I saw one episode where she made her sons BM get hooked on heroine again and I was like screw this show lol Peg Bundy isn't mean!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Raiderblue

AL!!!!!! What peg?!!!! Lol. Yea Gemma isn't my favorite character to say the least. I hate her!


----------

